# FreeBSD 13.1 R - Integrated Video - RocketLake-S GT1 [UHD Graphics 750] - CPU: 11th Gen Intel



## SemFLY (Jun 19, 2022)

Hi )

Trying start GNOME on FreeBSD 13.1 RELEASE

May i made some mistakes when try made settings.
What problem, tell please ?
Or this hardware unsupported ?


OS 
	
	



```
OS FreeBSD 13.1 RELEASE
```
Motherboard 
	
	



```
Motherboard ASUS Pro H510M-C
```
Processor 
	
	



```
Processor CPU: 11th Gen Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-11500 @ 2.70GHz (2712.00-MHz K8-class CPU)
```
Integrated Video

```
# pciconf -lv
~~~
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:     class=0x030000 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x4c8a subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x8694
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'RocketLake-S GT1 [UHD Graphics 750]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
~~~
```



Spoiler: /etc/X11/xorg.conf



# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf 

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/"
    FontPath     "catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "Keyboard0"
    Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "Mouse0"
    Driver      "mouse"
    Option        "Protocol" "auto"
    Option        "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option        "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier   "Monitor0"
    VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
    ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

#Section "Monitor"
#    Identifier    "Monitor1"
#    VendorName    "Monitor Mon_second"
#    ModelName    "Monitor Model"
#EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "SWcursor"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "kmsdev"                 # <str>
        #Option     "ShadowFB"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "AccelMethod"            # <str>
        #Option     "PageFlip"               # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"            # <str>
        #Option     "DoubleShadow"           # [<bool>]
        #Option     "Atomic"                 # [<bool>]
    Identifier  "Card0"
###    Driver      "modesetting"
    Driver    "intel"
    BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

#Section "Device"
#    Identifier    "Card0"
#    Driver    "intel"
#    BusID    "PCI:0:2:0"
#EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier "Screen0"
    Device     "Card0"
    Monitor    "Monitor0"
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     1
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     4
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     8
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     15
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     16
    EndSubSection
    SubSection "Display"
        Viewport   0 0
        Depth     24
    EndSubSection
EndSection





Spoiler: /etc/rc.conf



# cat /etc/rc.conf
dbus_enable="YES"
### hald_enable="YES"
kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"




```
# pkg info | grep -we intel -we drm
xf86-video-intel-2.99.917.916_1,1 X.Org legacy driver for Intel integrated graphics chipsets
drm-fbsd13-kmod-5.4.144.g20220223 DRM modules for the linuxkpi-based KMS components
```



Spoiler: /var/log/Xorg.0.log



584.963] 
X.Org X Server 1.20.14
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[   584.963] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p11 amd64 
[   584.963] Current Operating System: FreeBSD unixcomp 13.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE releng/13.1-n250148-fc952ac2212 GENERIC amd64
[   584.963] Build Date: 07 June 2022  01:52:09AM
[   584.963]  
[   584.963] Current version of pixman: 0.40.0
[   584.963]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[   584.963] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[   584.964] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jun 19 11:13:32 2022
[   584.964] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
[   584.964] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[   584.964] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
[   584.964] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[   584.964] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
[   584.965] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[   584.965] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
[   584.965] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
[   584.965] (==) Automatically adding devices
[   584.965] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[   584.965] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[   584.965] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[   584.965] (**) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d
[   584.965] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[   584.965] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
[   584.965] (WW) Disabling Mouse0
[   584.965] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
[   584.965] (II) Loader magic: 0x435f60
[   584.965] (II) Module ABI versions:
[   584.965]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[   584.965]     X.Org Video Driver: 24.1
[   584.965]     X.Org XInput driver : 24.1
[   584.965]     X.Org Server Extension : 10.0
[   584.965] (--) PCI:*(0@0:2:0) 8086:4c8a:1043:8694 rev 4, Mem @ 0x6000000000/16777216, 0x4000000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00004000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[   584.965] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[   584.965] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[   584.965] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[   584.967] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   584.967]     compiled for 1.20.14, module version = 1.0.0
[   584.967]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0
[   584.967] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[   584.967] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
[   584.967] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   584.967]     compiled for 1.20.14, module version = 2.99.917
[   584.967]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   584.967]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[   584.967] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:
    i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,
    915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,
    Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
    GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43
[   584.968] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) HD Graphics
[   584.968] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics
[   584.968] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Pro Graphics
[   584.968] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[   584.968] (--) using VT number 9

[   584.969] (EE) No devices detected.
[   584.969] (EE) 
Fatal server error:
[   584.969] (EE) no screens found(EE) 
[   584.969] (EE) 
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
     at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
[   584.969] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[   584.969] (EE) 
[   584.969] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.


----------



## zirias@ (Jun 19, 2022)

Install `gpu-firmware-intel-kmod-rocketlake`. And probably remove `xf86-video-intel`, the "modesetting" driver for Xorg should work.


----------



## SemFLY (Jun 19, 2022)

Zirias said:


> Install `gpu-firmware-intel-kmod-rocketlake`. And probably remove `xf86-video-intel`, the "modesetting" driver for Xorg should work.



Found only this pkg `gpu-firmware-kmod-g20210330`





						FreshPorts -- graphics/gpu-firmware-kmod: Firmware modules for the drm-kmod drivers
					

Meta ports for the firmware modules for the DRM drivers.  WWW: https://github.com/freebsd/drm-kmod




					www.freshports.org
				




Install
`# pkg ins gpu-firmware`

Delete
`# pkg remove xf86-video-intel`

Change Driver string `/etc/X11/xorg.conf`
~~~
Section "Device"
       ### Available Driver options are:-
       ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
       ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
       ### <percent>: "<f>%"
       ### [arg]: arg optional
       #Option     "SWcursor"               # [<bool>]
       #Option     "kmsdev"                 # <str>
       #Option     "ShadowFB"               # [<bool>]
       #Option     "AccelMethod"            # <str>
       #Option     "PageFlip"               # [<bool>]
       #Option     "ZaphodHeads"            # <str>
       #Option     "DoubleShadow"           # [<bool>]
       #Option     "Atomic"                 # [<bool>]
   Identifier  "Card0"
`Driver      "modesetting"
   ### Driver    "intel"`
   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection
~~~

But no no effect... 



Spoiler: /var/log/Xorg.0.log



# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
[   303.310] 
X.Org X Server 1.20.14
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[   303.310] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p11 amd64 
[   303.310] Current Operating System: FreeBSD unixcomp 13.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE releng/13.1-n250148-fc952ac2212 GENERIC amd64
[   303.310] Build Date: 07 June 2022  01:52:09AM
[   303.310]  
[   303.310] Current version of pixman: 0.40.0
[   303.310]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[   303.310] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[   303.310] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jun 19 14:13:09 2022
[   303.311] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
[   303.311] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[   303.312] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
[   303.312] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[   303.312] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
[   303.313] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[   303.313] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
[   303.313] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
[   303.313] (==) Automatically adding devices
[   303.313] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[   303.313] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[   303.313] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[   303.320] (**) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d
[   303.320] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[   303.320] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
[   303.320] (WW) Disabling Mouse0
[   303.320] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
[   303.320] (II) Loader magic: 0x435f60
[   303.320] (II) Module ABI versions:
[   303.320]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[   303.320]     X.Org Video Driver: 24.1
[   303.320]     X.Org XInput driver : 24.1
[   303.320]     X.Org Server Extension : 10.0
[   303.320] (--) PCI:*(0@0:2:0) 8086:4c8a:1043:8694 rev 4, Mem @ 0x6000000000/16777216, 0x4000000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00004000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[   303.321] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[   303.321] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[   303.322] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[   303.336] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   303.336]     compiled for 1.20.14, module version = 1.0.0
[   303.336]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0
[   303.336] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"
[   303.336] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so
[   303.338] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   303.338]     compiled for 1.20.14, module version = 1.20.14
[   303.338]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   303.338]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[   303.338] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms
[   303.338] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[   303.338] (--) using VT number 9

[   303.338] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[   303.338] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
[   303.338] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[   303.338] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[   303.338] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
[   303.338] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"
[   303.338] (EE) Device(s) detected, but none match those in the config file.
[   303.338] (EE) 
Fatal server error:
[   303.338] (EE) no screens found(EE) 
[   303.338] (EE) 
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
     at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
[   303.338] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[   303.338] (EE) 
[   303.339] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.


----------



## zirias@ (Jun 19, 2022)

SemFLY said:


> Found only this pkg `gpu-firmware-kmod-g20210330`


The package was split recently, in the _quarterly_ packages is still the one containing _all_ available firmwares. Not sure it contains "rocketlake" firmware, it's an older version ...

To see what's going on, have a look at dmesg(8).


----------



## SemFLY (Jun 19, 2022)

Spoiler: # dmesg



# dmesg
Copyright (c) 1992-2021 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE releng/13.1-n250148-fc952ac2212 GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 13.0.0 (git@github.com:llvm/llvm-project.git llvmorg-13.0.0-0-gd7b669b3a303)
VT(efifb): resolution 1024x768
CPU: 11th Gen Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-11500 @ 2.70GHz (2712.00-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0xa0671  Family=0x6  Model=0xa7  Stepping=1
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x7ffafbff<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,SMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,SDBG,FMA,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,MOVBE,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x2c100800<SYSCALL,NX,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x121<LAHF,ABM,Prefetch>
  Structured Extended Features=0xf2bf67eb<FSGSBASE,TSCADJ,BMI1,AVX2,FDPEXC,SMEP,BMI2,ERMS,INVPCID,NFPUSG,MPX,AVX512F,AVX512DQ,RDSEED,ADX,SMAP,AVX512IFMA,CLFLUSHOPT,PROCTRACE,AVX512CD,SHA,AVX512BW,AVX512VL>
  Structured Extended Features2=0x405f4e<AVX512VBMI,UMIP,PKU,AVX512VBMI2,GFNI,VAES,VPCLMULQDQ,AVX512VNNI,AVX512BITALG,AVX512VPOPCNTDQ,RDPID>
  Structured Extended Features3=0xbc000410<FSRM,MD_CLEAR,IBPB,STIBP,L1DFL,ARCH_CAP,SSBD>
  XSAVE Features=0xf<XSAVEOPT,XSAVEC,XINUSE,XSAVES>
  IA32_ARCH_CAPS=0xc6b<RDCL_NO,IBRS_ALL,SKIP_L1DFL_VME,MDS_NO>
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID,VID,PostIntr
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 17179869184 (16384 MB)
avail memory = 16355803136 (15598 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <ALASKA A M I >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 12 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 6 core(s) x 2 hardware threads
random: registering fast source Intel Secure Key RNG
random: fast provider: "Intel Secure Key RNG"
random: unblocking device.
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-119
Launching APs: 1 8 10 2 6 4 3 9 5 11 7
random: entropy device external interface
kbd1 at kbdmux0
efirtc0: <EFI Realtime Clock>
efirtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
smbios0: <System Management BIOS> at iomem 0x95d61000-0x95d6101e
smbios0: Version: 3.3, BCD Revision: 3.3
aesni0: <AES-CBC,AES-CCM,AES-GCM,AES-ICM,AES-XTS,SHA1,SHA256>
acpi0: <ALASKA A M I >
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 350
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 340
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 340
Event timer "HPET3" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 340
Event timer "HPET4" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 340
Event timer "HPET5" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 340
Event timer "HPET6" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 340
Event timer "HPET7" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 340
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1808-0x180b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x4000-0x403f mem 0x6000000000-0x6000ffffff,0x4000000000-0x400fffffff at device 2.0 on pci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
xhci0: <Intel Tiger Lake-H USB 3.2 controller> mem 0x6001100000-0x600110ffff at device 20.0 on pci0
xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
usbus0 on xhci0
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 20.2 (no driver attached)
pci0: <serial bus> at device 21.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
ahci0: <AHCI SATA controller> port 0x4090-0x4097,0x4080-0x4083,0x4060-0x407f mem 0xa1220000-0xa1221fff,0xa1223000-0xa12230ff,0xa1222000-0xa12227ff at device 23.0 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.31 with 4 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci0
ahciem0: <AHCI enclosure management bridge> on ahci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 29.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.0 on pci2
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
hdac0: <Intel (0x43c8) HDA Controller> mem 0x6001110000-0x6001113fff,0x6001000000-0x60010fffff at device 31.3 on pci0
pci0: <serial bus> at device 31.5 (no driver attached)
em0: <Intel(R) I219-V GTP(14)> mem 0xa1200000-0xa121ffff at device 31.6 on pci0
em0: EEPROM V0.4-4
em0: Using 1024 TX descriptors and 1024 RX descriptors
em0: Using an MSI interrupt
em0: Ethernet address: 50:eb:f6:41:bc:ed
em0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/1024, RX 1/1024
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_syscontainer0: <System Container> on acpi0
acpi_syscontainer1: <System Container> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbdc0: non-PNP ISA device will be removed from GENERIC in FreeBSD 14.
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> at port 0x70 irq 8 on isa0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
atrtc0: non-PNP ISA device will be removed from GENERIC in FreeBSD 14.
hwpstate_intel0: <Intel Speed Shift> on cpu0
hwpstate_intel1: <Intel Speed Shift> on cpu1
hwpstate_intel2: <Intel Speed Shift> on cpu2
hwpstate_intel3: <Intel Speed Shift> on cpu3
hwpstate_intel4: <Intel Speed Shift> on cpu4
hwpstate_intel5: <Intel Speed Shift> on cpu5
hwpstate_intel6: <Intel Speed Shift> on cpu6
hwpstate_intel7: <Intel Speed Shift> on cpu7
hwpstate_intel8: <Intel Speed Shift> on cpu8
hwpstate_intel9: <Intel Speed Shift> on cpu9
hwpstate_intel10: <Intel Speed Shift> on cpu10
hwpstate_intel11: <Intel Speed Shift> on cpu11
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1356003752 Hz quality 1000
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ZFS filesystem version: 5
ZFS storage pool version: features support (5000)
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC897 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC897 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Realtek ALC897 (Rear Analog)> at nid 20 and 24,26 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC897 (Front Analog)> at nid 27 and 25 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Intel (0x2816) HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel (0x2816) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm2: <Intel (0x2816) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 4 on hdaa1
Trying to mount root from zfs:z0sys/ROOT/default []...
ugen0.1: <Intel XHCI root HUB> at usbus0
uhub0 on usbus0
uhub0: <Intel XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ses0 at ahciem0 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 0
ses0: <AHCI SGPIO Enclosure 2.00 0001> SEMB S-E-S 2.00 device
ses0: SEMB SES Device
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <KINGSTON SA400S37240G S3H01103> ACS-3 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number 50026B77846EE038
ada0: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 512bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 228936MB (468862128 512 byte sectors)
ses0: ada0 in 'Slot 00', SATA Slot: scbus0 target 0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
uhub0: 20 ports with 20 removable, self powered
ugen0.2: <YICHIP Wireless Device> at usbus0
ukbd0 on uhub0
ukbd0: <YICHIP Wireless Device, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.02, addr 1> on usbus0
kbd2 at ukbd0
ugen0.3: <MOSART Semi. 2.4G Keyboard Mouse> at usbus0
ukbd1 on uhub0
ukbd1: <MOSART Semi. 2.4G Keyboard Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.10, addr 2> on usbus0
kbd3 at ukbd1
acpi_wmi0: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
acpi_wmi0: cannot find EC device
acpi_wmi0: Embedded MOF found
ACPI: \134ABAW.WQMO: 1 arguments were passed to a non-method ACPI object (Buffer) (20201113/nsarguments-361)
acpi_wmi1: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
acpi_wmi1: cannot find EC device
acpi_wmi1: Embedded MOF found
ACPI: \134RMTW.WQMO: 1 arguments were passed to a non-method ACPI object (Buffer) (20201113/nsarguments-361)
acpi_wmi2: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
acpi_wmi2: cannot find EC device
acpi_wmi2: Embedded MOF found
ACPI: \134_SB.WFDE.WQCC: 1 arguments were passed to a non-method ACPI object (Buffer) (20201113/nsarguments-361)
acpi_wmi3: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
acpi_wmi3: cannot find EC device
acpi_wmi3: Embedded MOF found
ACPI: \134_SB.WFTE.WQCC: 1 arguments were passed to a non-method ACPI object (Buffer) (20201113/nsarguments-361)
ig4iic0: <Intel Tiger Lake-H I2C Controller-1> at device 21.0 on pci0
ig4iic0: Using MSI
iicbus0: <Philips I2C bus (ACPI-hinted)> on ig4iic0
ichsmb0: <Intel Tiger Lake SMBus controller> port 0xefa0-0xefbf mem 0x6001118000-0x60011180ff at device 31.4 on pci0
smbus0: <System Management Bus> on ichsmb0
lo0: link state changed to UP
em0: link state changed to UP
debugnet_any_ifnet_update: Bad dn_init result from em0 (ifp 0xfffff800023a8000), ignoring.
ums0 on uhub0
ums0: <YICHIP Wireless Device, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.02, addr 1> on usbus0
ums0: 6 buttons and [XYZT] coordinates ID=1
ums1 on uhub0
ums1: <MOSART Semi. 2.4G Keyboard Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.10, addr 2> on usbus0
ums1: 5 buttons and [XYZT] coordinates ID=3
em0: link state changed to DOWN
em0: link state changed to UP


----------



## zirias@ (Jun 19, 2022)

I see no trace of drm drivers here. Is i915kms.ko actually loaded? Could you check with kldstat(8)?

BTW, with FreeBSD 13, you don't need the full module path in `kld_list` any more because the DRM drivers of the kernel were finally removed (but it shouldn't hurt either).


----------



## SemFLY (Jun 19, 2022)

Zirias said:


> I see no trace of drm drivers here. Is i915kms.ko actually loaded? Could you check with kldstat(8)?
> 
> BTW, with FreeBSD 13, you don't need the full module path in `kld_list` any more because the DRM drivers of the kernel were finally removed (but it shouldn't hurt either).



Change full path in rc.conf

```
~~~
kld_list="i915kms.ko"
~~~
```

`# reboot`

And list load modules.
Work fine.


```
# kldstat
Id Refs Address                Size Name
 1   66 0xffffffff80200000  1f30590 kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff82131000   5b93a0 zfs.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff826ec000     a158 cryptodev.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff82e10000   158430 i915kms.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff82f69000    7e020 drm.ko
 6    2 0xffffffff82fe8000     cbc8 linuxkpi_gplv2.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff82ff5000     3378 acpi_wmi.ko
 8    1 0xffffffff82ff9000     3250 ichsmb.ko
 9    1 0xffffffff82ffd000     2180 smbus.ko
10    1 0xffffffff83000000     5e7c ig4.ko
11    1 0xffffffff83006000     433c iicbus.ko
12    1 0xffffffff8300b000     2340 uhid.ko
13    1 0xffffffff8300e000     4350 ums.ko
14    1 0xffffffff83013000     3380 usbhid.ko
15    1 0xffffffff83017000     31f8 hidbus.ko
```

May be for this device needed special settings in xorg.conf?
What do you thinks ?


```
# pciconf -lv
~~~
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:     class=0x030000 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x4c8a subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x8694
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'RocketLake-S GT1 [UHD Graphics 750]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
~~~
```


----------



## zirias@ (Jun 19, 2022)

These drivers generate (often helpful) output when loaded, that's why I asked for dmesg(8). But the log you posted above doesn't contain anything related to drm.

Now that you're sure it's loaded, is there any output in dmesg? If not, maybe the driver really doesn't know your hardware. In that case, you could still try _latest_ packages instead of _quarterly_, it currently has newer versions...


----------



## SemFLY (Jun 19, 2022)

dmesg wihtout notify about drm...

May be now doesn't support my hardware or needed install more pkg.
I will try found solution )

Thanks for your help! ))


----------



## tuxador (Jun 19, 2022)

Make sure you are using "latest" package repository, because 5.4 is for "quarterly" drivers.


----------



## SemFLY (Jun 20, 2022)

tuxador said:


> Make sure you are using "latest" package repository, because 5.4 is for "quarterly" drivers.


This is a good idea )

I put following code into /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf


```
FreeBSD: {
    url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest"
}
```


----------



## tuxador (Jun 20, 2022)

SemFLY said:


> This is a good idea )
> 
> I put following code into `/usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf`
> 
> ...


Yeah now you get to update to the 5.10 branch of the DRM driver and enjoy a good graphical acceleration.


----------



## SemFLY (Jun 21, 2022)

Sorry for my long answer...

May i some have mistake... but `service gdm onestart`doesn't work
I made new install FreeBSD 13.1
Change repo to`latest`

`pkg ins xorg gdm drm-kmod gnome-42 gpu-firmware-intel-kmod-rocketlake-20220511`


```
# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
[   478.429]
X.Org X Server 1.20.14
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[   478.429] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p11 amd64
[   478.429] Current Operating System: FreeBSD unixcomp1 13.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE releng/13.1-n250148-fc952ac2212 GENERIC amd64
[   478.429] Build Date: 09 June 2022  01:52:17AM
[   478.429]
[   478.429] Current version of pixman: 0.40.0
[   478.429]     Before reporting problems, check [URL]http://wiki.x.org[/URL]
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[   478.429] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[   478.429] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jun 21 20:21:19 2022
[   478.429] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[   478.429] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[   478.429] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
[   478.429] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
[   478.429] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[   478.430] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[   478.430] (==) Automatically adding devices
[   478.430] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[   478.430] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[   478.430] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[   478.430] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d
[   478.430] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[   478.430] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[   478.430] (II) Loader magic: 0x435f60
[   478.430] (II) Module ABI versions:
[   478.430]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[   478.430]     X.Org Video Driver: 24.1
[   478.430]     X.Org XInput driver : 24.1
[   478.430]     X.Org Server Extension : 10.0
[   478.430] (--) PCI:*(0@0:2:0) 8086:4c8a:1043:8694 rev 4, Mem @ 0x6000000000/16777216, 0x4000000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00004000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[   478.430] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[   478.430] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[   478.430] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   478.430]     compiled for 1.20.14, module version = 1.0.0
[   478.430]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0
[   478.430] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0
[   478.430] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 1
[   478.430] (==) Matched scfb as autoconfigured driver 2
[   478.430] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 3
[   478.430] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout
[   478.430] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[   478.430] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module intel
[   478.430] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)
[   478.430] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"
[   478.430] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so
[   478.430] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   478.430]     compiled for 1.20.14, module version = 1.20.14
[   478.430]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   478.430]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[   478.430] (II) LoadModule: "scfb"
[   478.430] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/scfb_drv.so
[   478.431] (II) Module scfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   478.431]     compiled for 1.20.14, module version = 0.0.5
[   478.431]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[   478.431] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[   478.431] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[   478.431] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   478.431]     compiled for 1.20.14, module version = 2.5.0
[   478.431]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   478.431]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[   478.431] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms
[   478.431] (II) scfb: driver for wsdisplay framebuffer: scfb
[   478.431] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
[   478.431] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[   478.431] (--) using VT number 9

[   478.431] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[   478.431] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
[   478.431] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[   478.431] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for scfb
[   478.431] scfb trace: probe start
[   478.431] (II) scfb(1): using default device
[   478.431] scfb trace: probe done
[   478.431] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[   478.431] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
[   478.431] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"
[   478.431] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[   478.431] (EE) Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs        for all framebuffer devices
[   478.431] (EE)
[   478.431] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
     at [URL]http://wiki.x.org[/URL]
 for help.
[   478.431] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[   478.431] (EE)
[   478.431] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```

May be somebody have example for Rocketlake video card ?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 22, 2022)

Are you actually loading the kernel module?

`sysrc kld_list+="i915kms"`

Also add your user account to the video group.


----------



## SemFLY (Jun 22, 2022)

SirDice​

```
# cat /etc/rc.conf
hostname="unixcomp1"
keymap="ru.win.kbd"

ifconfig_em0="DHCP"

sshd_enable="YES"

dbus_enable="YES"
kld_list="i915kms"

# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
zfs_enable="YES"
```


```
# kldstat
Id Refs Address                Size Name
 1   66 0xffffffff80200000  1f30590 kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff82131000   5b93a0 zfs.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff826ec000     a158 cryptodev.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff82e10000   158438 i915kms.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff82f69000    7f020 drm.ko
 6    2 0xffffffff82fe9000     cbc8 linuxkpi_gplv2.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff82ff6000     3378 acpi_wmi.ko
 8    1 0xffffffff82ffa000     3250 ichsmb.ko
 9    1 0xffffffff82ffe000     2180 smbus.ko
10    1 0xffffffff83001000     5e7c ig4.ko
11    1 0xffffffff83007000     433c iicbus.ko
12    1 0xffffffff8300c000     2340 uhid.ko
13    1 0xffffffff8300f000     4350 ums.ko
14    1 0xffffffff83014000     3380 usbhid.ko
15    1 0xffffffff83018000     31f8 hidbus.ko
```


```
pkg info
gpu-firmware-intel-kmod-rocketlake-20220511 Firmware modules for rocketlake Intel GPUs
drm-fbsd13-kmod-5.4.191.g20220604_1 DRM modules for the linuxkpi-based KMS components
drm-kmod-20220501              Metaport of DRM modules for the linuxkpi-based KMS components
libdrm-2.4.111,1               Userspace interface to kernel Direct Rendering Module services
gdm-42.0_2                     GNOME display manager
```

Try start...

Start GDM as root
`# service gdm onestart`

```
Starting gdm.
gdm 1309 - - Gdm: GdmDisplay: Session never registered, failing
```

Log Xorg _Without_ /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
[   774.265] 
X.Org X Server 1.20.14
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[   774.265] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p11 amd64 
[   774.265] Current Operating System: FreeBSD unixcomp1 13.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE releng/13.1-n250148-fc952ac2212 GENERIC amd64
[   774.265] Build Date: 09 June 2022  01:52:17AM
[   774.265]  
[   774.265] Current version of pixman: 0.40.0
[   774.265]     Before reporting problems, check [URL]http://wiki.x.org[/URL]
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[   774.265] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[   774.265] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jun 22 18:52:16 2022
[   774.265] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[   774.266] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[   774.266] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
[   774.266] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
[   774.266] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[   774.266] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[   774.266] (==) Automatically adding devices
[   774.266] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[   774.266] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[   774.266] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[   774.266] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d
[   774.266] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[   774.266] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[   774.266] (II) Loader magic: 0x435f60
[   774.266] (II) Module ABI versions:
[   774.266]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[   774.266]     X.Org Video Driver: 24.1
[   774.266]     X.Org XInput driver : 24.1
[   774.266]     X.Org Server Extension : 10.0
[   774.266] (--) PCI:*(0@0:2:0) 8086:4c8a:1043:8694 rev 4, Mem @ 0x6000000000/16777216, 0x4000000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00004000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[   774.266] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[   774.266] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[   774.266] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   774.266]     compiled for 1.20.14, module version = 1.0.0
[   774.266]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0
[   774.266] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0
[   774.266] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 1
[   774.266] (==) Matched scfb as autoconfigured driver 2
[   774.266] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 3
[   774.266] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout
[   774.266] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[   774.266] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module intel
[   774.266] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)
[   774.266] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"
[   774.266] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so
[   774.266] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   774.266]     compiled for 1.20.14, module version = 1.20.14
[   774.266]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   774.266]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[   774.266] (II) LoadModule: "scfb"
[   774.266] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/scfb_drv.so
[   774.267] (II) Module scfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   774.267]     compiled for 1.20.14, module version = 0.0.5
[   774.267]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[   774.267] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[   774.267] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[   774.267] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   774.267]     compiled for 1.20.14, module version = 2.5.0
[   774.267]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   774.267]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[   774.267] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms
[   774.267] (II) scfb: driver for wsdisplay framebuffer: scfb
[   774.267] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
[   774.267] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[   774.267] (--) using VT number 9

[   774.267] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[   774.267] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
[   774.267] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[   774.267] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for scfb
[   774.267] scfb trace: probe start
[   774.267] (II) scfb(1): using default device
[   774.267] scfb trace: probe done
[   774.267] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[   774.267] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
[   774.267] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"
[   774.267] (EE) 
Fatal server error:
[   774.267] (EE) Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs        for all framebuffer devices
[   774.267] (EE) 
[   774.267] (EE) 
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
     at [URL]http://wiki.x.org[/URL]
 for help. 
[   774.267] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[   774.267] (EE) 
[   774.267] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```

What do you think ?
May be needed xorg.conf or BIOS options disable/enable ?


----------



## SemFLY (Jun 25, 2022)

Thanks to everyone who helped solve my problem.
I will try later, because at very need this workstation.

At now i install NVIDIA video card and all perfect work! )

If somebody have experience with Rocketlake video adapter, write please example config xorg.conf


----------



## zirias@ (Jun 25, 2022)

What's still missing is the dmesg(8) output of i915kms.ko loading...

Xorg is _most likely not_ your problem, it just needs the `modesetting` driver.


----------



## kjozic (Jun 25, 2022)

Remove following packages:

drm-kmod
drm-fbsd13-kmod
xf86-video-intel

Install `gpu-firmware-intel-kmod-rocketlake` from packages.

Then install drm-kmod version 5.10 from ports (not packages):

`cd /usr/ports/graphics/drm-510-kmod
make
make install
make clean`

Packages contain only drm-kmod version 5.4 which does not support UHD 750.

Don't touch or create any of X11 configuration files. X11 will find most suitable driver.

Put `kld_list="i915kms"` in your `rc.conf` file.


----------



## unix4you2 (Jul 15, 2022)

kjozic said:


> Remove following packages:
> 
> drm-kmod
> drm-fbsd13-kmod
> ...


*Thanks.*  This solution works like a charm on Asus ZenBook 13 OLED.  Model ux325ea* Intel Iris Xe Graphics*


----------



## zeissoctopus (Jul 29, 2022)

On my Thinkpad E14 gen 2,  I remove two packages:

drm-kmod
drm-fbsd13-kmod
remain x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

Install graphics/drm-510-kmod and graphics/gpu-firmware-intel-kmod@rocketlake from ports

delete any X11 configuration files.

edit /etc/rc.conf


> kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko /boot/modules/i915_rkl_dmc_ver2_02_bin.ko"





As the result, `glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"` from graphics/mesa-demos shows


> direct rendering: Yes


----------

